# Aftermarket HID’s or LED



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone installed aftermarket hids or led if so can you post pics of how it looks. I know on the mk4 you had to drill a hole for the hids im wondering if it’s the same for the tig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Got the autoled hid for low beams, and got a set of led for high beams (off ebay for about $40) 

The led they mount just perfect no modification needed, the HID because the balland capacitor needs to either be hanging outside the housing or cut a hole for the cables in the dust cover.

Deautoled hid are amazing, got hid vs led because the anount of light is actually bigger vs the luminicense (brightness) of the led, and got the led on the high beams because they have instant on.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

have the DeAuto LED kit in wifes Tiggy. Def an improvement over **** bulbs. 

Everything fits inside housing and no need to cut hole in rubber grommet.

*Will say use a small amount if the provided double sided tape to secure ring to clip.


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

JOSHFL420 said:


> have the DeAuto LED kit in wifes Tiggy. Def an improvement over **** bulbs.
> 
> Everything fits inside housing and no need to cut hole in rubber grommet.
> 
> *Will say use a small amount if the provided double sided tape to secure ring to clip.


What do you mean to secure ring to clip??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Got the autoled hid for low beams, and got a set of led for high beams (off ebay for about $40)
> 
> The led they mount just perfect no modification needed, the HID because the balland capacitor needs to either be hanging outside the housing or cut a hole for the cables in the dust cover.
> 
> ...





JOSHFL420 said:


> have the DeAuto LED kit in wifes Tiggy. Def an improvement over **** bulbs.
> 
> Everything fits inside housing and no need to cut hole in rubber grommet.
> 
> *Will say use a small amount if the provided double sided tape to secure ring to clip.



Thanks for the support. We appreciate it!

@theif1914 - what year is your car?


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support. We appreciate it!
> 
> @theif1914 - what year is your car?


2020 Tiguan se 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

theif1914 said:


> 2020 Tiguan se
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok if interested this is the model:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Ok if interested this is the model:
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


Perfect thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Lasfit worked great 20 min install


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I just gave up on deauto hid lights. Installation sucks and the bulb keeps moving every couple of weeks. It is clearly a design flaw and I am getting zero help emailing. I just bought lasfit, led. They look like they will be easier to install and hopefully won't have movement like the deauto. I have emailed over and over to deauto and all they tell me is, it shouldn't do what I'm saying it is clearly doing. The lights are nice when they work, but they constantly flicker off, move in the housing and the canbus cords are cumbersome. Fingers crossed lasfit will be better without problems. Im a little mad at deauto for not helping me troubleshoot, but lesson learned I guess.


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

jjwinters said:


> I just gave up on deauto hid lights. Installation sucks and the bulb keeps moving every couple of weeks. It is clearly a design flaw and I am getting zero help emailing. I just bought lasfit, led. They look like they will be easier to install and hopefully won't have movement like the deauto. I have emailed over and over to deauto and all they tell me is, it shouldn't do what I'm saying it is clearly doing. The lights are nice when they work, but they constantly flicker off, move in the housing and the canbus cords are cumbersome. Fingers crossed lasfit will be better without problems. Im a little mad at deauto for not helping me troubleshoot, but lesson learned I guess.


I do have to agree with you on the design it was a pain in a** especially with the adapter. However I blame the “ brilliant” minds at VW who decided that this was a good idea to make. I did find it easier with the tape that was provided to keep the adapter and the round piece together. Let’s hope I don’t hav the same problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

It appears the lasfit install housing will be easier to install. I am tired of messing with the clip every week when my right headlight bulb aims up. Customer service has been zero help... good luck with yours. The light output is great, when they work.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

pufffee said:


> Lasfit worked great 20 min install


Hello. Which one did you get? They list Pro-G2 and H15 LEDs and i see H7 bulb too.

(Edit) Actually I see only H7 option. Any pointers for install will be appreciated. Also, did you notice any overheating issues?

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jjwinters said:


> It appears the lasfit install housing will be easier to install. I am tired of messing with the clip every week when my right headlight bulb aims up. Customer service has been zero help... good luck with yours. The light output is great, when they work.


Sorry again to hear. I spoke with team and last reply about issue you had was not responded so they sent another email hoping for more information.

The setup they sell for HID also apply for jetta, cc etc. So they all really install the same. The HID utilize the OEM adapter and why they are popular because the install is easier.

The HID won't come anywhere close to the LED being suggested here. Our LED come close to our HID and it has an outside adapter not built in like other suggested but this is done as we can use a brighter diode and thinner pcb board than the stock adapter model on market that many are not happy with using. 

I do not want to pass blame or say your issue is not real. I do believe you are having a problem and hope the team can help.

Thanks


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

Just installed the Lasfit H7 on the 2019. It was the model that has the VW specific base and clip, Pro-MB2-N. The only advice I'll give is that you want to be sure to line up the locking tabs carefully and feel the 'click' when at adapter locks in. I suspect that it would be difficult to re-position it as you are working by feel for the most part.

Happy with the results and now I hope that the longevity works out. Not sure who has had these the longest at this point but hope they last a good long time.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Found that loosening the two bolts helped lock the bracket in place. That was part of the suggestions from DeAuto


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Found that loosening the two bolts helped lock the bracket in place. That was part of the suggestions from DeAuto


Thanks for adding this. Our HID kit uses the OEM adapter in your car when you install our HID kit so normally it is not required but this can help keep it in place if you see any movement.

We appreciate everyone that trust our company and increase sales from this thread. Of course, if a competitor is something you find might be easier that is fine and understandable. I simply want to add the brightness is not the same. Using a built in adapter for LEDs will not allow for using a brighter diode setup. We feel our LEDs come closer to our HID but our HID will be the brightest option currently.

For 2009/11 & 2018-2021 - LED - adapters are included with this kit - very nice brightness - with adapters just make sure they are not upside down, you can loosen the holder and tighten if not sliding in:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



For 2012-17 models - we have a LED with a built in custom adapter and thinner pcb board and great diodes that are bright:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



For HID you use your OEM adapters for 2009/11 & 2018-2021 which makes install much easier. Great tip is if you are having issues loosen/tighten the torx screw - if you have 2012-17 this includes no-tap adapters for easier install:


https://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit



We feel at the end once these are installed you will be very happy with the output and how these perform and you will see a difference. We can only go by our feedback and many that tried other LEDs asked if ours would be brighter as they want to switch and we can say yes. But as always, if you are happy with you current setup we are not saying differently and only sharing what we offer.

Thanks


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I went BEC, I love them! I have the HID low beams and LED high beams. They are way brighter than the stock halogens. They are good, but I will say the OEM IQ Lights that came with my wife’s Atlas (seen in background) are much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

LASFIT LED bulbs in highs lows and fogs

Love them!


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Tried the Deauto kit and was unhappy with it. Such a pain to install. Scrapped them and splurged on the BEC kit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

How easy/hard was the BEC kit to install?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> How easy/hard was the BEC kit to install?


Took maybe an hour and a half. The bumper doesn’t have to come all the way off, you can just lower it and prop it up on something. I didn’t even have to disconnect the ACC sensor, since I had enough slack. If I remember correctly, each side has three screws for the housings and four screws each for the supports. Wasn’t hard at all. My issue with the Deauto kit was that I had to do this anyway for theirs. My hands are way too big to get that clip and bulb back in. I took it to 2 mechanics as well and they couldn’t get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> How easy/hard was the BEC kit to install?


In my case, I had a mechanic install the kit. I think it cost me $250 or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

I think BEC headlights is one of my favorite upgrades. Lighting wise it’s very good. But aesthetically…looks 100 times better. Install took 90 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jmarks124 said:


> I think BEC headlights is one of my favorite upgrades. Lighting wise it’s very good. But aesthetically…looks 100 times better. Install took 90 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Car looks so much more modern with them. The stock halogens looks like they’re from 2006. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Also I think I just saw that BMP Tuning is selling their own. Identical to BEC but I bet less wait time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Jmarks124 said:


> Also I think I just saw that BMP Tuning is selling their own.


Here's a link to them. They're more $$$ than the BECs but they are in stock. And if you want them with lens protection, that's gonna cost you!









BMP Tuning Illuminator Series™ Dynamic LED Headlights 5NA Tiguan


PRE-ORDER [ETA: 8 Weeks] BMP Tuning is excited to present to you our all new Illuminator Series™ LED Headlights for the 5NA (MK2) VW Tiguan! Get rid of those ugly factory halogen headlights and nab a set of our premium LED lights while you still can! BMP Tuning Illuminator Series™ Headlight...




www.bmptuning.com


----------



## MiniToysStore (May 24, 2021)

Hi, new owner of 2021 Tiguan SE R-Line. I was looking VW parts to replace the OEM halogen headlight and was thinking of lasfit for plug and play feature. I went to VW to check if they display the size of the ring and I found this below. Would anyone have any knowledge or experience with this? I know that the SE do not have LED light but this is showing at VWpart site.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jjwinters said:


> It appears the lasfit install housing will be easier to install. I am tired of messing with the clip every week when my right headlight bulb aims up. Customer service has been zero help... good luck with yours. The light output is great, when they work.


Hey, I spoke with team. They said a new bulb set worked and wanted to confirm it is all ok?


We understand about competition and never stray away from it. The kit has a built in adapter. The alternative is you hold the clip while installing. It is not much more difficult and you gain more light with our kit than with built in adapter because you are at the mercy of the manufacture that installed the adapter into that LED kit. Our LED diodes are latest tech and very bright. We can say this with confidante. If you even have a competitor and want more light ours will provide more light from feedback we received.

Thank You


----------



## ad78 (Jun 1, 2008)

Got my Tig last week and purposely choose the SEL without the P because led is not safe here in new england as they will not melt the snow. So here’s my take on the yellow piss 😂
Phillips diamond vision on all (halogens). H7 lo and high. Then i was thought fogs are H11 but they are H8 😂 so i had to do my mod skills.

here they are! They matches drl nicely!


----------



## MiniToysStore (May 24, 2021)

ad78 said:


> Got my Tig last week and purposely choose the SEL without the P because led is not safe here in new england as they will not melt the snow. So here’s my take on the yellow piss 😂
> Phillips diamond vision on all (halogens). H7 lo and high. Then i was thought fogs are H11 but they are H8 😂 so i had to do my mod skills.
> 
> here they are! They matches drl nicely!


is it plug and play or need to adjust the bulb?


----------



## ad78 (Jun 1, 2008)

MiniToysStore said:


> is it plug and play or need to adjust the bulb?


Plug and play, regular halogen but they are 5k color


----------



## MiniToysStore (May 24, 2021)

Thx for letting know H8 for fog light. 
I planning to go yellow for fog. 
being in NE too, I do agreed bout LED and snow.
I just want white color light. Don’t matter if it’s halo or led.


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

i can 2nd on the LasFit brand on Amazon, they're around 80-100$ USD and they were an easy install and direct fit and BRIGHT as f*ck too ! A nice taste to the S or SE models if you dont wanna spend big money on the SEL LED headlights and just want bright bois, LasFit's are the better options.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MiniToysStore said:


> Thx for letting know H8 for fog light.
> I planning to go yellow for fog.
> being in NE too, I do agreed bout LED and snow.
> I just want white color light. Don’t matter if it’s halo or led.


Fog should be H8 - we have yellow/white LED model so you can switch from yellow or white with just turning your fog switch on/off - it is also bright:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



Customer video using the yellow:





These really make a difference on the road and yellow does work great in the snow - you will have a lot less reflection back into your eyes as the fogs will hit the snow piles on the side of the road you will want yellow.


----------



## mohaimenk (Jun 2, 2021)

Just got the Lasfit and it's supposed to fit directly without any additional clips. Coming Sunday and looking forward to installing it! I ordered a regular H7 which didn't fit w/out getting a clip and it wasn't the best install so I ended up putting that in my high beam.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081BWV4TG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mohaimenk (Jun 2, 2021)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Fog should be H8 - we have yellow/white LED model so you can switch from yellow or white with just turning your fog switch on/off - it is also bright:
> 
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime
> ...


I also got these from Amazon. Looking forward to putting them on Sunday when they arrive!









Amazon.com: ALLA Lighting H8 H9 H11 LED Switchback Fog Lights, High, Low Beam Conversion Kits, DRL, Dual Color 6000K White/3200K Yellow 12V H16 H8LL H11LL H965W, Extremely Super Bright 8000 Lumens : Automotive


Buy ALLA Lighting H8 H9 H11 LED Switchback Fog Lights, High, Low Beam Conversion Kits, DRL, Dual Color 6000K White/3200K Yellow 12V H16 H8LL H11LL H965W, Extremely Super Bright 8000 Lumens: Bulbs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mohaimenk said:


> I also got these from Amazon. Looking forward to putting them on Sunday when they arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am uncertain to why my last reply was quoted but maybe you are comparing or asking if those are similar? If so, I can say ours will be brighter from customer feedback.

I went to reviews from the above link and saw this:
_"For the price it was a huge disappointment no cooling fan and very weak lighting i wouldn't recommend these at all not even for fog lights

Yes the Switchback feature is cool but they are not true yellow nor are they bright enough"_


I can say this is not feedback we ever had. BUT, of course, if you enjoy and like the product I will never say otherwise. I am simply sharing my opinion from what customers have told the team and from other reviews I seen.

When you are looking at LEDs the most expensive part are the diode type used. The diodes deAutoLED uses are going to be bright and some of the best on the market currently. They are a true clean white and a very hyper 3k plasma yellow diode. They are a bit more expensive but at the end it is something you use daily and many rely on deAutoLEDs on backroads and for their safety so they want something that is going to be bright and make driving easier and more enjoyable. With our Dual fogs an important part are the internals that can be changed many times without having issues and even have the strobe/flash ability.

But as I said, I am not saying if you like them you are wrong and only stating what we offer and customer's feedback.

This is recent feedback - it is using the H7 model listed here for lows:








Thanks


----------



## brandontalford24 (Jul 16, 2020)

pufffee said:


> Lasfit worked great 20 min install


Did you install yourself? I just got mine in


----------



## mohaimenk (Jun 2, 2021)

brandontalford24 said:


> Did you install yourself? I just got mine in


It doesn't take much effort to fit Lasfit. I did mine and it literally took minutes to do w/out having to remove the headlight housing which is a PIA IMO. Here's a video I found on youtube.


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

I installed the Lasfit low beam LEDs today. Install was fairly easy except I never felt the driver side light click in no matter how hard I twisted the housing. It’s secure and straight though so not sure what the deal is. The passenger side took all of 30 seconds and was easy to feel the click. 

Performance of the LEDs is pretty good. Cutoff is reasonably sharp and the light output is significantly better than stock. Color is a nice pure white. Very clean looking. My only complaint is there are noticeable hot spots with the beam pattern.










In comparison, here was a previous car I owned with a xenon bulb in a halogen projector housing.










Not a huge issue btw, just highlighting some negatives. Also I notice the lights flicker when auto stop/start cranks the engine, but the stock halogens did that too. Just more noticeable with these brighter lights. Overall I’m glad I put these in. They make a nice difference in night visibility. I adjusted my lights down about a full turn and haven’t been flashed yet. Seems to be about the right level for keeping the cutoff below oncoming driver’s eyes.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Want brightest upgrade with the clean cut-off and nice beam HID H7rc is great:


https://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-mk6-jetta-all-models-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit



Those competitors are priced nice but we have emails almost daily starting the same "this.... has this issue - does your product have the same problems?"

for something you are going to use daily - go with something you will enjoy. Thanks for listening!


----------

